# Travel Destinations > North America >  Places to eat like a local in Los Angeles

## herryjohn

When I travel, I like to eat in places that are frequented by the locals rather than just restaurants that are targeted at travelers. So, I got to thinking, what are some places that we eat with our own friends and families that we would recommend to travelers visiting the area ?

Please add to the list, with restaurants stretching from Simi Valley to Pasadena to San Pedro to Downey and everything in-between and further out.

----------


## robert.nun

Church & State - Los Angeles (French)
Barbrix - Silver Lake - small bites
Gale's - Italiano in Pasadena
Girasole - Italiano in Larchmont
Cafe Beajolais - French in Eagle Rock
Daisy Mint - Asian Fusion in Pasadena
The Lazy Ox - Downtown Los Angeles
Peach Cafe - Monrovia (breakfast)
Azeen's Afghani Restaurant in Pasadena - great kabobs .

----------


## herryjohn

Nice information. Thanks for your suggestion.

----------


## GaryM

> Church & State - Los Angeles (French)
> Barbrix - Silver Lake - small bites
> Gale's - Italiano in Pasadena
> Girasole - Italiano in Larchmont
> Cafe Beajolais - French in Eagle Rock
> Daisy Mint - Asian Fusion in Pasadena
> The Lazy Ox - Downtown Los Angeles
> Peach Cafe - Monrovia (breakfast)
> Azeen's Afghani Restaurant in Pasadena - great kabobs .


Oh, thanks for the list))

----------


## JerryBrown

République
Tsujita (best ramen)
Rustic Canyon
Mozza Group
The Cheesecake Factory haha

----------


## Suzie Johnson

I'll have to remember this on my next trip to California!

Saved.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Beverly Hills. Hit the roof, drink a beer and eat LA's most delicious top-tier chow. The Best Daily Food and Drink Specials Under $20 in LA. Los Angeles. Type in your zip code and we will find you the freshest, local recommendations.

----------


## davidsmith36

Spots to eat like a neighborhood in Los Angeles 
1.Girasole - Italiano in Larchmont 
2.Rustic Canyon 
3.The Lazy Ox - Downtown Los Angeles 
4.Barbrix - Silver Lake - little nibbles 
5.Gale's - Italiano in Pasadena

----------


## hangraolytam

> Church & State - Los Angeles (French)
> Barbrix - Silver Lake - small bites
> Gale's - Italiano in Pasadena
> Girasole - Italiano in Larchmont
> Cafe Beajolais - French in Eagle Rock
> Daisy Mint - Asian Fusion in Pasadena
> The Lazy Ox - Downtown Los Angeles
> Peach Cafe - Monrovia (breakfast)
> Azeen's Afghani Restaurant in Pasadena - great kabobs .


Thanks for sharing, i with my family will travel to Los Angeles in the next weekend !

----------

